# nissan Nomad van



## yebba98 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey all just asking if anyone can tell me about converting my nissan Nomad to a V6 commadore engine. If any one has done this of knows about this drop me a line. If you need help with a Z24 engine I have learnt all about them. Happy to help If I can


----------

